

The "No-Losers" Tax Simplification Proposal - pwg
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2011/05/16/976509/-The-No-Losers-Tax-Simplification-Proposal

======
chadgeidel
Seems like a near-impossible task. I can't imagine a computer would make
solving this multi-dimensional problem any simpler.

